# Raspberry Pi package repository



## uzsolt (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi folks!

I've bought a Raspberry Pi, to use it as a print and scanner server. As I see, there isn't a repository for this platform. I've searched and I decided I've set up a small(!) repository. You can access the data here. Now there are only a few packages but I want to expand it (maybe depending on your demand).

The currently available package list is here.

_*Update*_: the repository isn't available because there is an official ARM repository since 11.0.


----------



## balanga (Oct 20, 2014)

uzsolt said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I've bought an RPI, to use it as a print- and scanner-server. As I see, there isn't a repository for this platform. I've searched and I decided I've setup a small(!!!) repository. You can access the informations here.
> Now there are only some packages but I want expand it (maybe depends on your demand).
> ...



It would be nice to have Midnight Commander - I'm pretty lost without it.


----------



## lme@ (Oct 22, 2014)

A slighty larger repository maintained by @sbruno@ can be found here: http://chips.ysv.freebsd.org/packages

Currently it provides approx. 18,500 packages. But beware, they're only built-tested and only a couple of them have been really used, so far.
So if you find any ARM-specific issues, please report them.


----------



## balanga (Oct 23, 2014)

lme@ said:


> A slighty larger repository maintained by @sbruno@ can be found here: http://chips.ysv.freebsd.org/packages
> 
> Currently it provides approx. 18,500 packages. But beware, they're only built-tested and only a couple of them have been really used, so far.
> So if you find any ARM-specific issues, please report them.



I have a Seagate GoFlex Home NAS device: http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv5/seagate-goflex-home.

This runs on ARM using Arch Linux. I just wondered if there would be any chance of installing FreeBSD on it at some point.


----------



## uzsolt (Oct 24, 2014)

lme@ said:


> A slighty larger repository maintained by @sbruno@ can be found here: http://chips.ysv.freebsd.org/packages
> 
> Currently it provides approx. 18,500 packages. But beware, they're only built-tested and only a couple of them have been really used, so far.
> So if you find any ARM-specific issues, please report them.


Yes, I know about it but I don't need any docs, examples, nls, xorg dependencies, etc. So my own-build packages are "minimal". And I'm using them on my Raspberry Pi so they're a _little_ using-tested 

_edit_: And I needed scan support on graphics/hplip to use my HP scanner on the network.


----------



## uzsolt (Oct 24, 2014)

balanga said:


> It would be nice to have Midnight Commander - I'm pretty lost without it


Please wait some minutes (I think when you read this it will be done)...


----------



## Sverre Eldøy (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a small (~400 packages) repo for FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE for ARM going.
I build and use the packages on BBB and RPIv1.
Check out http://arm.skeldoy.no


----------



## tingo (Jan 8, 2016)

It seems that all the repositories in this thread has withered away. 
Time dos that, I guess.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 8, 2016)

Time to upgrade to FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT then and use the official (if experimental) repository.


----------



## tingo (Jan 8, 2016)

No repository for 10.x?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 8, 2016)

Not on http://pkg.freebsd.org at least.

I don't really see a big benefit of running 10.x over 11.0-CURRENT on a Raspberry Pi considering that it's still a Tier 2 architecture with no binary updates (and no packages on 10.x).
Then again I only have a Raspberry Pi 2 which has no official release anyway...


----------



## uzsolt (Jan 9, 2016)

tingo said:


> No repository for 10.x?


Sorry, my repo's url changed and I didn't change here. The correct: http://pkg.uzsolt.hu/


----------



## uzsolt (Jan 9, 2016)

tobik said:


> Time to upgrade to FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT then and use the official (if experimental) repository.


Is there official repository for ARM?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 9, 2016)

uzsolt said:


> Is there official repository for ARM?


Yes, there is nothing to configure it just works out of the box as long as you run FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT.

http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/


----------



## uzsolt (Jan 9, 2016)

Ah - it doesn't appear on pkg.freebsd.org .


----------

